# Full finger gloves - how long do they last?



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

Lately I'm killing a pair of gloves almost every 6-8 weeks.  

Yeah, I'm learning a lot - I'm crashing a lot.
I hope it's just a phase, cos is getting expensive.
How often do you need new gloves?
Which model/brand FF gloves do you use?

I use Fox Digit / Dakine and 661 (various models)
ZT


----------



## JKWITS (May 8, 2006)

I've had my fox side winders for 4 months or more now and wear them everday with 2 or 3 2hr plus rides a week and they are standing up fine.

They are kind of permantly in the shape of a closed hand now through all the dirt and sweat that has soaked into them but they don't smell and are still comfortable.

I can't believe I used to ride without them.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Doesn't matter what brand I wear (fox, 661, tld, spec), any summer glove I end up going through in about 2-3 months. My 661 winter gloves are in top shape still, but the thinner summer ones just get worn through too fast in the palms. I usually just buy the cheapest 661's I can find as a result, usually closeouts for $9.99.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

i get about 6 months out of mine. i tend to ride way out on the bars, and the lock on grip outers end up wearing into the gloves badly. i don't like padding in my gloves, so i've been buying the home depot framer/work gloves and using those. cheap, comfortable, last as long/longer than bike specific stuff.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

I've gotten a year out of my TLD xc gloves! 

I admit that there are a few holes, but I'm just too cheap to constantly replace gloves (or too busy to remember to replace them until on the trail). Amazingly, though, they have survived two major endoes, hands in front, sliding along rock. So my hat's off to Troy Lee.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

1 year for a pair of leather gloves, some riding in mitts though.


----------



## uktrailmonster (Oct 10, 2004)

I get a year or more out of mine, currently using Fox Sidewinders


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Got two new pairs of Fox gloves (sorry forgot the specific model) just recently and within the first couple of rides I already blew out the right thumb in one of 'em.


----------



## scotter (Sep 19, 2006)

I had my Dakine Cross X gloves for 2 weeks. they were fine and then i put my thumbs through the ends of them (both hands) during 1 day riding whistler.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

Check out Thor gloves at your local motocross store. I have a couple pairs of Phase gloves that are 2-3 years old and still going strong, retail is $20 a pair. Thors fit better and last longer than any other glove I've tried.


----------



## brokenbikes (Oct 3, 2006)

My fox wristwrap gloves have lasted me well, plenty of crashes on them too. Some of the stitching is starting to give way now though. I'm not riding everyday, or even every week with them however...


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

I always get nice gloves, but I ride hard, and am impresseded w/ 6 months or life. I have recently started using motocross gloves, and they last longer, ventilate better, and are cheaper(plus look cooler) than MTB gloves. Go to a yamaha or honda dealer and pick some up.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've got some Troy Lee XC's and they've served well for more than 6 months already with no real signs of abuse: some scuffs and the white grippy stuff is starting to peel from the fingertips...but not bad all things considered.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Most of my gloves started to show wear within the few 2-3months, mainly cosmetic but some I have had fall apart (Such as Pearl Izumi's and Scaryfast). The only gloves that have really lasted for me are my TLD XC's.. best gloves I ever bought - I'm due for a new pair


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I have a pair of rocket power gloves that I've had almost ten years. But I doubt I've worn them 10 times. I like stuff and procure lots of stuff some of which I utilize sparsely.


----------



## mcoomer (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm on my second pair of Specialized Deflect long fingered gloves in the last six months. If you have these gloves, or similar Specialized gloves, watch the pad that is used to cushion the ulnar nerve. Specialized went cheap on these pads, using adhesive instead of stitching to hold them in place. My first pair saw that adhesive give out and the pad come loose. 

Fortunately they replaced them for me but still, I think they should have stitched that pad into the glove. Other than that I really like the gloves.


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

I had a pair of Specialized full fingers that lasted me 2 years... the palm pads started to get uncomfortable so I replaced.

I have been using a pair of Fox Static gloves for the past 3 months and no issues. I generally ride 2-3 times a week, and wash the gloves about every 6-8 rides.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

I stopped using Fox (utter crap) after the first 3 pairs started coming apart just after a couple rides. 

I've been using these RNH gloves for the past couple years and they just started coming apart.


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

What do you consider worn out? 

I generally keep my gloves until i lose one of them (same with socks you never lose both!), or they shrink too much in the wash (yes i launder my gloves after 2 or 3 rides). I also have a couple of pairs that get rotated through so my gloves last a really long time (years)


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

*Azonic*

I've got a pair of Azonic's that have impressed me. 
Over six months with 3+ rides a week along with getting washed every couple of weeks.

They still have the "grippy" stuff on the fingers


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Trying out SixSixOne now.

I like them, but blowing out stitching (but I always seem to do this).


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

I've always used Fox full-finger gloves and they hold up just fine, I don't crash all that much either, so that could deff. help the gloves wear wise.


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

I was looking at a pair of Descente Hybrid Gloves, a little on the expensive side but they looked real comfortable. Im Currently wearing Fox Digits and could use a little more padding. Any take on these?


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

TroyLee Designs XC Gloves, they've lasted me 5 years - probably 3 years worth of regular riding (talking at least 2-3 hours a week).

They seemed a bit looser lately so thought it was time to replace (but in reality probably brought a slightly larger size than I should have in the first place). I washed them every now and then, they were looking a bit faded compared to new as well.

I've only recently brought a brand new pair - TroyLee XC again of course and they feel fantastic - like the improvements over the old ones! Yet to take them out on the trail though. The materials don't seem like they will be as durable as the tougher leather palm that the old ones have, and the terry sweat wipe isn't on the newies either. 

Time will tell, the old gloves will retire to become gardening gloves now!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Im using Sixsixone Descend (think they are discontinued) for 10 months now :thumbsup: 
I bought them because of the leather palm. The palm is completely intact, though I have had to stitch some holes in the fingers recently.


----------



## ArroyoBomber (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a pair of Pit Crew gloves that I got from Checker for $10 that have outlasted 4 pairs of MTB-specific gloves combined( various brands).No padding,but they breathe well,and the wrist straps conform really well,plus they have leather palms.


----------



## MillerSHO (Sep 28, 2006)

You guys should check out a utility glove by the brand "youngstown".

They make high quality gloves for utility use(construction/landscaping/demo) but they're full fingered gloves with that breath and have leather padding where you need it and not where you don't need it plus the stitches are top notch.

They're not more then $15-$20 and they lasted me through replacing my entire front yard and now a few months of hard riding without even being phased.

They're 100% washable also.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a pair of Fox Tahoe in perfect shape, 661 MTX with 8-9 months and holding real fine and a pair of new and unused Fox Sidewinder

lets see how the sw hold on


----------



## stolpsgti (Jan 25, 2006)

I wear Mechanix Mpact automotive gloves ($45). They're a bit warm in the summer, but my hands thank me for not tearing them up. I'm at about 6 mos. with this pair and they're holding up find.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

I never had a pair long enough to get any wear on them. I loose gloves like crazy:madman: I lost a pair on the chairlift, I lost a pair in a pond(I don't really know how that one happened ) I have two pairs now and hopefully none will disappear.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been using the 661 Nytrate gloves for about a month and a half now. They are killer gloves, the only weak spot I can see on them are the sides of the fingers that use a thin underarmor-ish material for breathability. Thats the only potential weak spot on them, and they havent busted yet nor do I expect them to bust.

I am very pleased with 661 so far, in the next few weeks I am probably going to pick up a pair of 661's with the carbon fiber knuckles. I dont exactly need them, but I had the Oakley ones (utter sh*t by the way  ) and they were cool as hell. Unfortunately they got torn to shreds by my grips, not falling but my grips. Oakley has some serious soft good QC to take care of.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

I've been beating the crap out of my Oakley Dirt full fingers for about 5 months. No falls onto granite or anything, but wear them on almost every ride and I've hit plenty of trees and shown terrible form by breaking my fall with my palms when I endo. I pulled them out of the wash tonight and other than a palm that's getting a little thin, they show no tears or seam failures. The under-wrist velcro closure is a feature I think all gloves should have. It doesn't make sense to have a closure where it's going to get bunched up when you are in a typical riding position with the wrist extended. As far as I know, you can only get them at Oakley stores or from PricePoint.com.


----------

